# Best thing to say for a tip



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

What is the best thing to say at the end of a ride that might encourage a tip? Has anyone tries different lines to see what might work better than others?

Today I had 12 Lyft riders, 3 out of 12 tipped, the other 9 were cheap skates. 
Uber had 4 rides, none of them tipped, of course they think they are entitled to us as servants.

Need to someone say the right thing that might change the mentality, what do you guys think might work?

-=>Raja.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

"How is your day going? Mine is great. I find that if my riders tip me, I don't need to pull this shank out of my console and perforate them."

But seriously, they don't owe you a tip, to think they do is as much a sense of entitlement as the pax have. I'm polite, conversant, helpful. If someone wants to tip me, that's great. If they don't, I'm not going to lose sleep over it."


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Its a service we provide, when people don't tip you feel that somehow they think you didn't give them a good service. When you go out to eat, you don't owe your server a tip, but if you don't give it its saying that they didn't give good service. I've given tips even with bad service, though maybe 10% instead of 20%. I never give less than 10%.

Whenever I took a taxi, I always tipped the guy and gave him extra for suitcases going to the airport. I have people go to the airport with luggage and I help them load and unload their luggage and 9 out of 10 times they just walk off trying to hurry to their flight (even though they tell me we have plenty of time when I pick them up) and forget about the driver. Did I do something wrong? Why are they punishing me? That's the feeling I get.

On short rides, I don't need much, just $1 per person would be awesome. Especially when 4 people cram into your car to go out and talk about drinks and food costing them over $100, they can't even give you a buck, its a shame.

-=>Raja.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

rbort said:


> Its a service we provide, when people don't tip you feel that somehow they think you didn't give them a good service. When you go out to eat, you don't owe your server a tip, but if you don't give it its saying that they didn't give good service. I've given tips even with bad service, though maybe 10% instead of 20%. I never give less than 10%.
> 
> Whenever I took a taxi, I always tipped the guy and gave him extra for suitcases going to the airport. I have people go to the airport with luggage and I help them load and unload their luggage and 9 out of 10 times they just walk off trying to hurry to their flight (even though they tell me we have plenty of time when I pick them up) and forget about the driver. Did I do something wrong? Why are they punishing me? That's the feeling I get.
> 
> ...


Become a foodserver. Or bartender. Or cab driver. Like it or not, Uber has worked hard to establish its service as tips not required, and that culture has carried over to Lyft to a degree.

Don't get me wrong, I like getting tips. I'm bewildered why pax talk about how much they tipped for this or that and then stiff me. But it is what it is, and nothing I say will change it. Rather, nothing I'm willing to say, because I'm not going to humiliate myself and play the beggar or hustler for that buck.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

"Hey, make sure you tip".

That's the best you can say, most people will give you a bad rate but they will tip or sound shocked as if they didn't know.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

rbort said:


> Its a service we provide, when people don't tip you feel that somehow they think you didn't give them a good service. When you go out to eat, you don't owe your server a tip, but if you don't give it its saying that they didn't give good service. I've given tips even with bad service, though maybe 10% instead of 20%. I never give less than 10%.
> 
> -=>Raja.


Tipping restaurant servers is not optional. They get paid below minimum wage. It's an industry thing. I'm guessing ppl started tipping them so owners decided they don't have to pay the servers as much and when "minimum wage" came into existence they lobbied to be able to keep underpaying servers because tipping had become a standard part of restaurant culture.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have removed the manuel lock levers from the interior of my car. 

You'd be amazed how much people will tip to get out of a car when you start quoting bible verse or talk about the costly cancer treatments you are trying to pay for w/uber. 

Sometimes i have to remimd them i picked them up at their house and now know where they live, these people usually are my best tippers.. I got a 60 inch tv. A Bose surround sound system., a killer set of kitchen knives, all kinds of assorted jewellery, video game systems, you name it...

I really prefer a little cash, its such a pain in the ass going to back to their house and figuring out what they want me to have...


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I find that the end of the ride is a bit late to influence tips. "Tip me to get out without bleeding" is not a good path. Check out the link in my signature to see how I take action before the ride starts. I love that my sign makes it so I never have to beg. I never need to bring it up. If someone ignores that sign for the whole ride, they were not going to tip. If the pax asks about my tips or my wages, I answer as honestly as I can. I have had people shocked by the information on the sign...then tip for the first time ever.


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

I am newer to driving. The first couple of weeks, tips were bad or nonexistent. Then I had a night where I drove one guy around to a few bars for his birthday. He tipped very well. The next night, I drove again. When you are new, passengers always ask about other trips. I mentioned how the guy kept tipping thru the two hour drive the previous evening. Suddenly. All of my rides except for one, tipped. I didn't ask for tips, nor did I have a sign or cup. They were happy with the rides but I think just relating a memorable ride, they just felt I inclined to give a tip.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I had a girl I was dropping off at LAX once that was visibly shaken and almost started crying when she found out that there had NEVER been a tip included. She seriously thought that there had been a tip included in all of her previous rides.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

rbort said:


> What is the best thing to say at the end of a ride that might encourage a tip? Has anyone tries different lines to see what might work better than others?
> 
> Today I had 12 Lyft riders, 3 out of 12 tipped, the other 9 were cheap skates.
> Uber had 4 rides, none of them tipped, of course they think they are entitled to us as servants.
> ...


Nothing. Be friendly and likeable and you will get some tips.

If you ask for a tip your ratings will suffer.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

rbort said:


> What is the best thing to say at the end of a ride that might encourage a tip?


"thank you for using Mears taxi"

So much better than "Thanks for using uber"

It's so different i can hardly believe it.

I can even charge 3 times MORE and i'll get a tip more often.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> "thank you for using Mears taxi"
> 
> So much better than "Thanks for using uber"
> 
> ...


HAHA. I've used Mears Taxis. When our Maers Bus never showed up at Orlando airport, they sent a bunch of Taxis to pick us up. Didn't tip since I had already paid for bus ride


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> HAHA. I've used Mears Taxis. When our Maers Bus never showed up at Orlando airport, they sent a bunch of Taxis to pick us up. Didn't tip since I had already paid for bus ride


shuttle bus to a resort?
Disney magic Express?

Sometimes they pay taxi driver's for the return trip as well.
Deliberately overbooking is a strategy they use to save money...
Saves them X MILLION a year by being able to schedule shuttles to over 100% capacity during peak hours/days.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This was the first year we went so we didn't do the magical express that year. Just had a maers shuttle booked. (Magical express is the way to go) But this was like at 1am that we arrived and shuttle just didn't arrive.
Taxis quickly started showing up as we all got more and more upset.

Only Disney resorts after that


----------



## Lebowskii (Oct 27, 2016)

Ya and if uber calculated car cost it would probably be less than minimum wage so... where's my tip


Human v2.0 said:


> Tipping restaurant servers is not optional. They get paid below minimum wage. It's an industry thing. I'm guessing ppl started tipping them so owners decided they don't have to pay the servers as much and when "minimum wage" came into existence they lobbied to be able to keep underpaying servers because tipping had become a standard part of restaurant culture.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This was the first year we went so we didn't do the magical express that year. Just had a maers shuttle booked. (Magical express is the way to go) But this was like at 1am that we arrived and shuttle just didn't arrive.
> Taxis quickly started showing up as we all got more and more upset.
> 
> Only Disney resorts after that


This is most people most of the time... So no hard feelings at all.

If your staying at a Disney resort there is zero reason to ever use a taxi/uber unless you have something 0ff resort to do. (like a concert, the pro bowl, Orlando Magic Game(NBA), going to the convention center ect, universal studios, Sea world,

I had 1 fare Saturday night that actually went to Disney, taking someone back from a concert from the fairground.

Kennedy space center or the beach i would honestly do a rental car..

If your itinerary is Disney all trip, don't take any taxis, not worth it really.

The taxis are down at disney primarily for lazy people, getting people off resort, and for strange things. (going to walmart to buy underpants because the bag all yours were in is MIA.)


----------

